# LATEST DELIVERY STATUS



## Rain man (12 mo ago)

Hello. New to the forum. Signed an agreement to buy a 330i Xdrive last week. Attempting to find out how long I may have to wait for it. The build sheet the dealer gave me shows status 160-Vehicle Handover to Sales. 
My BWM Site shows getting ready for transport. Sales person hasn't replied to my request for an estimated delivery. He had told me by the end of the month, but there is a stop sale on it. 

Does anyone know how long it is currently taking new cars to get to the US port, and how long the car might sit there?

Greatly appreciate any information on this.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Sounds like your dealer sold you an existing order that they had built so that part of the waiting is out of the equation. I never find general timelines to be very useful since there are a variety of factors that go into when a specific vehicle will be shipped/delivered. Your CA would be the best person to provide you with the information as to estimated time of delivery since they can see transportation information, at least at some point in the process. You could give Genius a call and see if they have any other information. 

The stop sale is a totally different subject and could be handled at the factory or at the dealer. That can take an extra hour or we see some right now being held up for weeks with a stop sale.


----------



## Rain man (12 mo ago)

Thank you! Is 'genius' a person at the dealer? I did see someone on staff with that title.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Rain man said:


> Thank you! Is 'genius' a person at the dealer? I did see someone on staff with that title.


There is a "Genius" at the dealer but I meant the BMW Genius line - *1-844-4GENIUS (443-6487). *Hit zero for a live person and then they should be able to give you information based on your VIN.


----------



## Rain man (12 mo ago)

Thanks!!


----------



## CHSBoater (Aug 8, 2013)

My car is currently on a ship after sitting at the port in Bremerhaven for *40 (!)* days. The delay could have something to do with performance delivery in Spartanburg, or it could have gotten lost. And, there is a stop sale order on it. I might see it by spring.


----------



## Rain man (12 mo ago)

I called the customer service line Friday, and after a long wait, I was told my 330i was made in Mexico, was on its way to the port, would take 1 to 2 weeks to get to the US port, then would be processed at the US port for 1 to 3 weeks max. I should get the car in February. 
Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Additional bit of information for those who are in a similar situation. BMW's arrive by ship. You can get the name of the ship and track its progress online. The ports have a VPC or Vehicle Preparation Center. If there is a stop sale on a car, it is usually because of a supply chain item or a required software update. Those are routinely handled at the VPC, not the factory, and almost never at the dealership.

It's common for your new BMW to leave the factory, spend a week or more at sea .... and then languish at the VPC for a week or more, waiting for the chip or software update to become available.

I saw this morning that China's new work restrictions are expected to create even more supply chain disruptions.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

quackbury said:


> BMW's arrive by ship. ... The ports have a VPC or Vehicle Preparation Center.


Useless BMW trivia for the day: The port facilities are called Vehicle _Distribution_ Centers (VDC) now; have been for several years.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Zeichen311 said:


> Useless BMW trivia for the day: The port facilities are called Vehicle _Distribution_ Centers (VDC) now; have been for several years.


Here is an article on them as well as the announcement of the latest VDC that opened in Baltimore.









A Rare Trip Inside A BMW Vehicle Distribution Center - BimmerLife


It’s not uncommon for future BMW owners to track their special order from inception to delivery, and the marque is among the best when it comes to keeping customers informed of developments involved with the process. It’s not a new feature, either, as the tracking has been offered for nearly...




bimmerlife.com













BMW NA Announces New Baltimore Vehicle Distribution Center - BimmerLife


BMW North America has announced plans to open a new Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) in Baltimore, Maryland. The new facility will be located at Sparrows Point, Maryland, and will be part of the Tradepoint Atlantic Terminal, which is partially built on the site of the old Bethlehem Sparrows...




bimmerlife.com


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Whats the difference between Port Hueneme and Oxnard? Not much- couple of hundred feet?- one is where the ships unload, and cars are held 'outside' the USA..once they pass customs and head to the train they are in Oxnard.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

The last time I was at the SoCal VPC i was surprised to learn all offshore BMW's are driven on public roads about 1.5 miles from the dock parking lot to the VPC, and then loaded up for transport to dealers. Now that Spartanburg manufactured cars are arriving SoCal via train, unsure how they get from the spur to the VPC - or perhaps the SC cars bypass the VPC? Seems i recall hearing the SC cars are unloaded in San Bernardino. ??


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> The last time I was at the SoCal VPC i was surprised to learn all offshore BMW's are driven on public roads about 1.5 miles from the dock parking lot to the VPC, and then loaded up for transport to dealers. Now that Spartanburg manufactured cars are arriving SoCal via train, unsure how they get from the spur to the VPC - or perhaps the SC cars bypass the VPC? Seems i recall hearing the SC cars are unloaded in San Bernardino. ??


Spartanburg vehicles for SoCal are still unloaded from the train at SB. Than trucked to the dealers.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BobsM3Coupe said:


> Spartanburg vehicles for SoCal are still unloaded from the train at SB. Than trucked to the dealers.


Yes indeed. These days during the pandemic it is not surprising to see it take as long as two weeks for a car to arrive at the dealership from arrival date in San Berdoo.


----------



## Bribeck (11 mo ago)

My 2022 m240i is currently on a ship from Mexico , but the destination is San Juan , before coming to the east coast , I’m just wondering why the stop ? Fuel ? Or dropping off cars ?


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Bribeck said:


> My 2022 m240i is currently on a ship from Mexico , but the destination is San Juan , before coming to the east coast , I’m just wondering why the stop ? Fuel ? Or dropping off cars ?


Dropping off/picking up cargo. Ships can sail across oceans without stopping so fuel is not a concern.


----------



## Bribeck (11 mo ago)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Dropping off/picking up cargo. Ships can sail across oceans without stopping so fuel is not a concern.


Thanks for the info , I’ve been waiting for 12 weeks now . Hopefully it will be here within the next month.


----------



## Bribeck (11 mo ago)

Bribeck said:


> Thanks for the info , I’ve been waiting for 12 weeks now . Hopefully it will be here within the next month.


Was in San Juan now headed towards Brunswick Georgia. I will be lucky it I get it before march is over , ugh 😒


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

In case this helps anyone … took delivery of my new 330i yesterday May 7, 2022. The order was placed by my CA on February 4, 2022 and the car was assembled at San Luis Potosi. It wasn’t easy to wait for 3 months, but it was totally worth it in the end.


----------



## Jwilbmw (May 1, 2021)

Going on 6 months here waiting on my M4. 4 months of sitting in QC waiting on parts (amp and CID) and now waiting for a boat for almost 2 months. Heard from CA that there are 25k vehicles waiting at Bremerhaven for a ride. Super frustrating. Other cars built the same week as mine have been shipped and owners enjoying them for months. In fact, another M4 from the same dealer with the same prod date was delivered 6 weeks ago. There is no rhyme or reason to how BMW is handling this.


----------

